# Hello !



## victor584694 (Jan 30, 2020)

Hello ! My name is Victor and I am new to this forum. Please tell me : where can I ask a question about martial arts?  On which section of the forum ? To be more precise, I want to find what is the name of  some kick that I have seen it in a martial arts video and wht type of martial art incorporates it. 

Thank you !

Victor


----------



## pdg (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi...

Ask here - a link to a video would be helpful.

Bear in mind it might be difficult to narrow down which particular art it "comes from" though, as there's only so many ways to move and almost every technique appears in multiple arts.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 30, 2020)

Hello and welcome to the forum Victor. 

Go to the Forum page and select your specific style and post the question there. You can also use the General Discussion section. What you have already done is sufficient so a picture or video of the kick should be all that is required. Knowing what (if any) style you practice will help identify it by name relevant to your style/system.


----------



## Gweilo (Jan 30, 2020)

Welcome to mt Victor


----------



## Buka (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi Victor. Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## victor584694 (Jan 30, 2020)

Thank you all for your kind words. Well this is a short gif :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Image tagged in gifs
She holds the head in a headlock while kicking him repeatedly with the heel in the face. What is the name of this  move ? Could be a martial art  kick ?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 30, 2020)

victor584694 said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. Well this is a short gif :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn’t look like a real technique from any art I’ve seen. (And I’ve seen a lot of arts.) If it was done with a little more flair it might be an example of “movie fu”, i.e. a bit of choreography designed to look cool without regard for effectiveness. As it is, I suspect it’s just a couple of friends goofing around.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 30, 2020)

victor584694 said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. Well this is a short gif :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would call it a 'movie' kick of some sort. That said, IF a small frame woman in strong heels could get a larger sized man (anyone) in a reverse headlock like that, it could be a valid kick. There a several structural/geometric factors that could limit effectiveness. Plus, I doubt it would ever be an 'ending' move so not a good choice unless the kicker is very well versed and just playing with the guy.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 30, 2020)

It is a variation on a hook kick.  The hook kick is common to many systems, and it can be creatively applied, though this particular application may not be seen as commonly as others.


----------



## Gweilo (Jan 31, 2020)

I agree with most others, I havent seen this kick other than in the movies, Never seen a Hook kick that looks like that either, Im not a gambling man, but I will have a tenner bet, its people playing about.


----------



## pdg (Jan 31, 2020)

Ok, so not exactly the same (not with opponent in head lock, but could be applied as such if it's presented I suppose).

Closest I know of...


----------



## skribs (Jan 31, 2020)

Maybe a poor-man's scorpion kick?

Seems like it would be good for scoring points, but that's about it.  The only muscles involved are the hamstrings.  When you do the similar leg motion for a hook kick, you've got a lot more muscles going into it:  your core, your planted leg, and your hips are doing most of the work.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Feb 7, 2020)

Welcome to Mt Victor


----------

